

The Humble Programmer (Edsger W. Dijkstra) - motxilo
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340.html

======
DupDetector
An old friend, submitted as recently as just a month ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1894784> <\- 8 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1799296> <\- 3 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672262>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1649246>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1179277>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=449806>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=156505>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=135111>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=126638>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=109724>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=86288>

